# Entries for Memorial Day Contest



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Please with 100 words or less tell us why you like predator hunting and how or why you got started. This contest is for Vets or active military personel only. Five finalists will be chosen by the 3 judges on the 25th and posted. Starting Saturday , May 26th the chosen five will start to submit their essay on why they chose to enlist and why they chose their branch of service. It would be nice to post a pic of yourself in uniform but not mandatory.

Winner will be posted Memorial Day


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Started out PH in '82 with a guy who also taught me reloading. Started on Pdogs, then yotes. Yotes did it for me because he's the master of all I have hunted savvy wise. Unlike deer or other game hunting, I can hunt year round; and actually have access to land I normally wouldnt. It also gives me excuse to try different reloads and hone myself shooting at the range. All in all predator hunting I believe, makes better hunters-because of varying distances and the accuracy requirements for a clean dispatch; you become one with your gun.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

I like predator hunting because of the adrenaline rush you get when you call in that coyote or first see that bobcat. I first took an interest when my dad told me about him and his friend going out in the thick woods and turning on their johnny stewart e-call and shortly after hearing a few of them rush through the woods making the leaves rustle to get to the call. My dad is a great outdoorsman and if he enjoyed it, then I always knew I would get the same enjoyment from it as well. I look forward to calling more than a few in when I get home next month with my dad and grandfather. It's always fun hunting with them as they pass down the great tradition of hunting.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I started about three years ago and have yet to get an animal. I shot Pdogs in Woming once and had some good fun. I have tried to help a co-worker with the parka squirrals around his cabin one year and it helped, that I enjoyed. He ended up losing the cabin to the squrrals and bears. My dad was not much of a hunter due I think mostly his time he spent in Europe and being wounded there. He was quite a shot and was rifle club sponsor in the high school where he taught. I am the only one of the six of us kids that took up shooting and hunting the most. I can find a black bear better than a yote. I went through the ROTC Program while I was in collage and was stationed at Fort Wainwright in Fairbanks Alaska. I decieded to get out because I wanted to stay in AK. So here I am. Both my father and one brother retired form the Army Reserves and another brother was drafted, all there saw service overseas in different wars.


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

I've always enjoyed being outdoors. Predator hunting is a natural extension of my other hunting activities and allows me to capitalize on my Marine Corps training. It gives me an opportunity to sharpen my woodsman skills and keep up my marksmanship/stealth skill sets. As a result, I often have the privilege of seeing mule deer, elk, turkey, bear and mountain lion up close throughout the year. In the end, predator hunting gives me a way to experience God's creations year round while participating in the honored past time of hunting.


----------

